# Northern NJ!



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

Didn't see any posts for Norther NJ and I'm bored so what the hell. Post up if you're looking for subs or work....doesn't seem like we're going to have any though :realmad::realmad:

Also my buddy & I just opened up a MOBILE Fleet Maintenance company so if anyone needs help in a pinch or wants to kill downtime on simple repairs/maintenance hit me up! (website still under construction)


----------

